# Bang & Olufsen speaker upgrade... distorted and rattly?



## anthonyallure (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Forgive me if I've posted this in the wrong place, or I'm duplicating another thread - I tried to find something similar but couldn't seem to come across anything.

I took delivery of my new TT last week. It comes with Bang and Olufsen speakers with the Black Edition - which is the main reason I wanted Black Edition in the first place. I've noticed that the speakers don't sound all that good. They seem to distort even at low volumes on certain frequencies. Even when play lossless audio files, it seems to distort, sometimes more than others.

The standard speakers in my A3 sounded better than those in the TT with B&O. From reading the reviews, they are meant to sound amazing but I wouldn't say mine do.

Has anyone else had any issues with the speakers distorting, or not sounding great? I've changed every setting possible, adjusted bass/treble, etc to no avail. Should I book in with Audi? Would appreciate any advice?


----------



## LH0121 (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi buddy, I picked up my new TTS in August. I'd take it to be checked out. I have a good ear for music and used to install upgraded speaker systems, the B&O system in mine is fantastic, solid and definitely does not rattle.


----------



## anthonyallure (Oct 9, 2017)

Nice one, cheers man!

I'll book it in. It just doesn't sound right to me. I'm a bit obsessed with good sound quality and I think it sounds rubbish!


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

anthonyallure said:


> Nice one, cheers man!
> 
> I'll book it in. It just doesn't sound right to me. I'm a bit obsessed with good sound quality and I think it sounds rubbish!


Must be a fault mate - mine sounds crystal clear and well balanced at all volumes. Take it back and get the garage to check it over/replace.


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Same here. Great sound. Can crank it up to any volume with no distortion.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Same thing here,have the B&O system in my TTS and cant fault it at all,no distortion even at high levels and the sound is crisp and clear,simply the best standard system ive ever experienced,so yeh there is something not right with yours.


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

I would definitely get it checked out. The sound gets even better the higher the volume. Hands down the best option to spec


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Ditto what others are saying, must be a fault of some kind. B&O in my TTS is awesome.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Yeah my B&O copes really well with loud volumes - solid bass, crisp top end. It's lacking in proper bass transients below about 30hz but other than that it's crystal clear and distortion free.


----------



## Tinmachine (May 17, 2017)

Ive got the same system and no issues at all. Crystal clear.

Ive noticed there is a lot of bass unless you whack up the surround sound to near max - it then becomes well balanced. With that setting - Ive had the volume on loud which sounds fantasitc and my ears are ringing by the time I get out of the car - and thats nowhere near maximum volume.

I dont think I could be in the cabin with it on max without setting off air bags and going deaf. But even so, at that level it is still crystal clear.

You may have an issue with one of the speaker cones being damaged or a loose connection somewhere ?

Hope you get sorted.


----------



## icehot (Jun 4, 2017)

No rattle here either in my TTS! Sound quality is excellent at any volume.


----------



## CharlieOcc (Jul 10, 2017)

My TTS is going into service Monday for what looks like the same reasons as yours.

Although the quality does sound crisp, my passenger door speaker rattles are certain frequencies. I've applied pressure on the speaker, or even pulled the door towards me to rule out if it's actually the speaker damaged or if it's just the way it's been fixed into the car. It looks like it's the latter, it seems the rattle varies depending on they way i press or pull the door. I enjoy my music A LOT, and listen to my own library every day, so for me it's definitely irritating where as some people may just turn a blind eye.

I will update you once i find out the problem, luckily my car was only delivered September so it's still under warranty for issues like this!


----------



## anthonyallure (Oct 9, 2017)

Thanks for responses!

I've noticed the more I listen to it, it seems to lack treble within the vocals and a certain points the tweeters on the dashboard seem to be where the 'rattling/crackling' is coming from. More specifically the passenger side dashboard tweeter. Mines going back on Tuesday AM for diagnosis, although I'm not holding much hope as what sounds 'good' to the technician probably won't sound so good to me!

A few people have been in my car and said it sounds 'good'. Definitely not my idea of what good sounds like and given the standard A3 speakers were superior quality, I strongly believe there's something wrong with them.

Let me know how you get on on Monday


----------

